# Hollywood-Diva Liz Taylor gestorben - Update



## Mandalorianer (23 März 2011)

*Hollywood-Diva Liz Taylor gestorben​*

*Eilmeldung :

Los Angeles - Nach langer Krankheit ist US-Schauspielerin Liz Taylor laut US-Medienberichten gestorben.
Die Hollywood-Diva hatte zuletzt mehrere Wochen wegen eines Herzfehlers im Krankenhaus verbracht.
Sie drehte insgesamt knapp 50 Filme; zwei Mal wurde sie mit dem Oscar geehrt. Sie starb mit 79 Jahren.


Sie möge in Frieden ruhen
Gruss Gollum*


Quelle : Bild

________________________________________________________

Quelle : Bunte

*Hollywood trauert um eine Ikone: Die Schauspielerin und Hollywood-Legende Elizabeth Taylor ist tot. Die mehrfache Oscar-Preisträgerin starb im Alter von 79 Jahren. ​*


*Sie hat so lange gekämpft, so tapfer die Schmerzen ertragen. Doch nun hat Elizabeth Taylor ihren schwersten Kampf verloren. Die große Hollywood-Diva ist im Alter von 79 Jahren in ihrer Heimat Los Angeles verstorben.

Der Tod der Grande Dame sehen viele als eine Art Erlösung. Am Ende kämpfte die Hollywood-Diva schlechthin mit vielen Krankheiten. Aufgrund einer Wirbelsäulenfehlstellung saß sie im Rollstuhl, sie hatte so starke Schmerzen im Nacken, dass sie kaum noch ihren Kopf aufrecht halten konnte. Auch ihr Herz machte der Schauspielerin immer wieder Probleme.

Bereits 2009 ist die zweifache Oscar-Preisträgerin wegen Herzproblemen behandelt worden. Nach einem Eingriff an einer Herzklappe hatte sie per Twitter mitgeteilt: „Es ist, als ob ich eine ganz neue Pumpe habe.“ Doch auch später wurde Liz erneut von Problemen geplagt. Anfang Februar 2011 musste sie ins Krankenhaus eingeliefert werden. Damals teilte ihre Sprecherin Sally Morrison mit, dass Taylor an chronischer Herzinsuffizienz leide, aber keinen Herzinfarkt erlitten habe. Doch wie es schien, hatte die tapfere Liz zu diesem Zeitpunkt ihren Willen zu leben trotzdem bereits verloren ...

Dabei hatte sie jahrelang großen Kampfgeist gezeigt. Die Schauspielerin war mehr als hundertmal im Krankenhaus, bekam zwei künstliche Hüftgelenke eingesetzt, einen Gehirntumor entfernt, wurde am Herzen operiert und erlitt 1997 einen Hirnschlag. Dreimal war sie dem Tode nahe, zweimal wurde sie von den Ärzten bereits für Tod erklärt. Sie litt unter einem vergrößerten Herzen und Diabetes. Am Ende habe sie nur noch mit Schmerzmitteln überleben können – was sie auf so tragische Weise mit ihrem ehemals besten Freund Michael Jackson verband.
Mit Michael Jackson verband sie ihr Leben als Kinderstar

Und noch mehr verband die beiden Stars, dass sie Patin seiner Kinder Paris und Prince Michael wurde zeigt, dass das auch Michael Jackson selbst erkannte. Wie der King of Pop wurde Elizabeth Taylor schon von klein an zum Erfolg verpflichtet. In London geboren als Tochter eines Kunsthändlers und einer Schauspielerin bekam sie bereits Ballettschuhe, sobald sie laufen konnte. Als Dreijährige tanzte sie mit ihrer Klasse vor der britischen Königin. Kurz vor dem zweiten Weltkrieg wanderte die Familie nach Kalifornien aus und ließ sich im Promi-Vorort Beverly Hills nieder – der perfekte Platz für die ehrgeizige Mutter, die ihre eigene Karriere als Bühnenschauspielerin nach der Hochzeit aufgegeben hatte. Jetzt musste ihre Tochter ihren Lebenstraum verwirklichen – sie brachte einen Universal-Boss dazu, ihrer Tochter Liz eine kleine Rolle in einer Komödie zu geben – da war sie gerade einmal neun Jahre alt. Mit elf Jahren spielte sie in „Lassie“ eine kleine Rolle, zum Kinderstar wurde sie mit zwölf Jahren in dem Pferdefilm „Kleines Mädchen, großes Herz“. Bei einem Reitunfall während der Dreharbeiten verletzte sie sich schwer an der Wirbelsäule – ein Vorfall der ihr ganzes Leben beeinflussen würde.

Mit 13 spielte sie an der Seite von James Dean in dem Film „Giant“ – von da an lag Hollywood der dunkelhaarigen frühreifen Schönheit zu füßen. Mit 17 drehte Liz Taylor mit Montgomery Clift, ein Jahr später mit Spencer Tracy, mit der Tennessee-Williams-Verfilmung „Die Katze auf dem heißen Blechdach“ wurde sie 1958 an der Seite von Paul Newman endgültig zum Star. 1961 folgte bereits der erste Oscar für „Telefon Butterfield 8“ – ein Film über die unglückliche Liebe eines Callgirls zu einem verheirateten Mann.

Legendär wurde sie fünf Jahre später in dem Historien-Streifen „Cleopatra“ an der Seite von Richard Burton, zum ersten Mal bekam eine Schauspielerin eine Gage von einer Million Dollar. Die beiden Hauptdarsteller verliebten sich ineinander, obwohl sie beide noch verheiratet waren – ein Skandal in der damaligen Zeit. Die Beziehung stand unter keinem guten Stern, dramatische Trennungen gefolgt von leidenschaftlichen Versöhnungen – einmal schenkte ihr Burton den damals teuersten Diamanten der Welt für eine Million Dollar – verhinderten jegliche Harmonie. 1964 heirateten sie zum ersten Mal, auch die zweite Ehe mit Burton endete 1976 mit einer Scheidung. Sie drehten insgesamt sieben Filme gemeinsam – nur „Wer hat Angst vor Virginia Woolf“ wurde allerdings ein Erfolg. Für die Rolle der Martha in dem Ehedrama bekam Elizabeth Taylor 1967 ihren zweiten Oscar – es sollte die Rolle ihres Lebens bleiben.
Ihre acht Ehen hielten sie in den Schlagzeilen

Doch langsam wurde das Kino vom neuen Medium Fernsehen verdrängt, so dass Elizabeth Taylors letzte Kinofilme kaum mehr Beachtung fanden. Mit 40 bekam sie im damaligen Hollywood ohnehin keine Hauptrollen mehr, und auch ihr steigendes Gewicht stand ihrer Karriere im Weg. Doch allein durch ihre bewegtes Privaleben blieb sie immer in den Schlagzeilen. Insgesamt achtmal war sie verheiratet. Ihre erste Ehe mit dem Hotel-Erben Conrad Hilton hielt nur ein Jahr, die Verbindung mit dem populären britischen Schauspieler Michael Wilding immerhin fünf Jahre, von ihm bekam sie ihre ersten beiden Söhne. Danach verliebte sie sich in den Filmproduzenten Michael Todd und wurde zum dritten Mal Mutter, diesmal einer Tochter. Nachdem er bei einem Flugzeugabsturz starb heiratete sie 1959 den Entertainer Eddie Fischer. Nach den beiden Ehen mit Richard Burton, aus denen ebenfalls ein Kind hervorging, heiratete sie 1976 den Politiker John Warner, die Scheidung folgte 1982.

In der Betty Ford Klinik beim Alkohol-Entzug lernte sie schließlich den 20 Jahre jüngeren Lastwagenfahrer und Bauarbeiter Lawrence Fortensky kennen, den sie 1991 heiratete. Diese Ehe hielt immerhin vier Jahre. Mit 1,5 Millionen Dollar Abfindung wurde er zum Schweigen verpflichtet. Seitdem blieb Liz Taylor allein – und je kränker sie wurde, desto mehr zog sie sich in ihre Hollywoodvilla zurück. Ihren 78. Geburtstag soll sie nur mit ihren Angestellten gefeiert haben, Freunde blieben ihr nur wenige. Am Ende hatte die Frau, die ihr Leben lang gekämpft hat, keine Kraft mehr.
*
Gruss Gollum

http://www.celebboard.net/retro-area/213986-liz-taylor-memory-hollywood-diva-500x.html
http://www.celebboard.net/internati...932-2011-her-last-event-06-05-2010-x-4-a.html


----------



## Q (23 März 2011)

*AW: Hollywood-Diva Liz Taylor gestorben*

Danke für den Hinweis an rolli und für die schnelle Nachricht an Gollum.

Edit: Danke auch für die Ergänzung des Nachrufes....


----------



## Rolli (23 März 2011)

*AW: Hollywood-Diva Liz Taylor gestorben*

War schon eine gute Schauspielerin und in jungen Jahren echt knackig


----------



## 307898X2 (8 Jan. 2023)

toller Beitrag


----------

